# glue problem



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

are u using liquid nails? if so, let it cure for days. I let mine sit for days in the garage before going on. on my next stone I'm trying the hidden gripper everyone is talking about. Not sure if it's for plastic? when I put the PVC pipes in. I hope this helps.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

sorry (darn spell checker) its glidden gripper


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Here ya go, this should answer all your questions! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115641-styro-wars-styrofoam-glue-tests.html


----------

